# Versus in HD for NHL playoffs



## drsimnal (Sep 26, 2004)

Versus has picked up my teams series, Penguins vs senators (go pens!) for most of the games. Does anyone know if E* is going to show the HD feed? Please, please, please, please, please... (crossing fingers and toes).


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

While we're talking about Versus HD, does anyone also know if Louis Vuitton Cup and America's Cup coverage will be shown in HD on Versus?


----------



## gjh3260 (Mar 19, 2006)

drsimnal said:


> Versus has picked up my teams series, Penguins vs senators (go pens!) for most of the games. Does anyone know if E* is going to show the HD feed? Please, please, please, please, please... (crossing fingers and toes).


I hear ya. Lets hope it happens.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

I would love to see the Rangers also. I just really like this HD-TV I have


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

shoot an email to [email protected] and let them know you would like to see Versus HD, especially for the NHL playoffs.

Somehow though, I doubt it, especially after the nasty "negotiations" they went through a while back. Versus will likely want a full time channel or nothing, and I doubt E* is ready for that. (But they ARE carrying A&E which has ZERO compelling HD content)


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Dish put a OLN/NHL HD channel up temporariliy last year just for the playoffs being broadcast on OLN. It was available for all subscribers with OLN (now Versus), maybe they'll do the same this year, one can hope. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=58329&highlight=OLN+HD

I know this will be my only hope of getting any playoffs in HD because my local NBC (KING 5) station is run by people that think local and national news, as well as gossip shows are more important than the Stanley Cup finals and relegates Hockey to a sister station that can't broadcast in HD. One of many examples of how they don't care about HD viewers.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

Rob Glasser said:


> Dish put a OLN/NHL HD channel up temporariliy last year just for the playoffs being broadcast on OLN. It was available for all subscribers with OLN (now Versus), maybe they'll do the same this year, one can hope. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=58329&highlight=OLN+HD
> 
> I know this will be my only hope of getting any playoffs in HD because my local NBC (KING 5) station is run by people that think local and national news, as well as gossip shows are more important than the Stanley Cup finals and relegates Hockey to a sister station that can't broadcast in HD. One of many examples of how they don't care about HD viewers.


Thanks for the info, Rob. Sorry to say it, but KING 5 is probably showing more of an expectation of lousy ratings than their low opinion of HD viewers. Although, I'd hope that hockey ratings up your way would outdo us here in sunny California.


----------



## TechniKal (Nov 4, 2003)

I'd love to see OLN in HD as well. I upgraded from the Top 100 pack to the Top 250 pack specifically to get OLN/Vs. for the bike racing coverage. I doubt any of the events are even in HD, but it'd be nice to have Vs. HD so I could find out.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Skates said:


> Thanks for the info, Rob. Sorry to say it, but KING 5 is probably showing more of an expectation of lousy ratings than their low opinion of HD viewers. Although, I'd hope that hockey ratings up your way would outdo us here in sunny California.


It's just one of many things they do poorly when it comes to HD. And ratings is exactly their reason for doing this, which is sad, we're only an hour and a half drive from Vancouver, CA and an NHL team.

They do a hybrid SD/HD newscast, switching to 16x9 HD for the talking heads and 4x3 SD for everything else including other in studio content, like they only have 1 HD camera. After about 5 minutes of the black bars flashing you have a headache. Another local station does it right, using 16x9 SD cameras in the field and when they do have to show 4x3 content they have their own border that flows more evenly.

They also flip Conan O'Brien to the SD feed for the last segment about 75% of the time, not sure why this is the case, makes no sense to me.

Also, I can't count the number of times I'd gone to watch an HD sporting event and they are showing the SD feed even though it's available in HD and friend's in other markets are seeing it in HD on their affiliate.

Finally, the stupid weather+ channel that most NBC affiliates show that sucks bandwidth from their HD shows, they really need to turn that off, at least when broadcasting HD.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

Rob Glasser said:


> It's just one of many things they do poorly when it comes to HD. And ratings is exactly their reason for doing this, which is sad, we're only an hour and a half drive from Vancouver, CA and an NHL team.
> 
> They do a hybrid SD/HD newscast, switching to 16x9 HD for the talking heads and 4x3 SD for everything else including other in studio content, like they only have 1 HD camera. After about 5 minutes of the black bars flashing you have a headache. Another local station does it right, using 16x9 SD cameras in the field and when they do have to show 4x3 content they have their own border that flows more evenly.
> 
> ...


If people here only knew what it's like to live in a hockey town, they wouldn't believe it. I was up in Calgary when the Flames were in the finals against Tampa Bay. People painted their cars and their houses in Flames logos and colors. I've got some great pictures.

I was pondering the fact that ironically, everyone was making fun of us hockey fans last year with the whole VS issue, and now, hockey fans probably have the best choice of programming on E*. This year the NFL and MLB fans are getting screwed.

What a difference a year makes...


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

9463 is there and we will have games in HD!

WOO-HOO!


----------



## MarkoC (Apr 5, 2004)

Unfortunately the Wild/Anaheim series will not be on VS.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

MarkoC said:


> Unfortunately the Wild/Anaheim series will not be on VS.


Yeah, several games are on FSN and Prime Ticket here, but none appear to be scheduled in HD.

Update - I just reloaded my guide and there is a Ducks/Wild game scheduled on VS HD 4/15. Now the question is, will it be blacked out?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Skates said:


> Yeah, several games are on FSN and Prime Ticket here, but none appear to be scheduled in HD.
> 
> Update - I just reloaded my guide and there is a Ducks/Wild game scheduled on VS HD 4/15. Now the question is, will it be blacked out?


Is it on another local channel for you? If so it probably would be, but if it's only on VS then I would expect you'd be able to see it.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

Rob Glasser said:


> Is it on another local channel for you? If so it probably would be, but if it's only on VS then I would expect you'd be able to see it.


Yeah, I was speaking rhetorically. It's on FSN West also - my only hope is that they don't "notice". 

The reality is, I'm not much of a Ducks fan - I'm actually looking forward to the VS programming more than my own local programming. Plus, I can see the Flames/Red Wings.

Update - my EPG is still being updated and some more games have been added - this gets better by the hour.


----------



## drsimnal (Sep 26, 2004)

Thank you E*. Guess I'll have to apologize for my email earlier today.


----------



## odbrv (May 12, 2006)

Skates said:


> 9463 is there and we will have games in HD!
> 
> WOO-HOO!


The Themes search for sports , hockey does not pull up 9463. I then tried all themes and put NHL in the title and found some of the 9463 listed in the EPG. The 1st one was Saturday 4/14 @ 6:30pm. It is Islanders vs Buffalo. The next is Ottawa vs Pittsburg at 5:00pm Sunday 4/15. There are 2 more games Sunday 4/15, 2 Monday 4/16, 2 Tuesday 4/17, then there are no more in my 9 day guide. So not all the versus games are being broadcast in HD unless the EPG is not correct. Also, 9463 did not map down to 151. You must have the package with Versus.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

odbrv said:


> The Themes search for sports , hockey does not pull up 9463. I then tried all themes and put NHL in the title and found some of the 9463 listed in the EPG. The 1st one was Saturday 4/14 @ 6:30pm. It is Islanders vs Buffalo. The next is Ottawa vs Pittsburg at 5:00pm Sunday 4/15. There are 2 more games Sunday 4/15, 2 Monday 4/16, 2 Tuesday 4/17, then there are no more in my 9 day guide. So not all the versus games are being broadcast in HD unless the EPG is not correct. Also, 9463 did not map down to 151. You must have the package with Versus.


Guess you missed the two games last night...

Not sure why you are addressing this to my post. 

I simply said "games in HD", not "_every_ game in HD", and this is a thread on whether E* would simulcast Versus in HD for the NHL playoffs so only those with Versus will get 9463. In fact, the slate for each program says "Available to customers that subscribe to Versus".

I've found that the RSN HD channel events don't show up in searches either - guess E* will have to work on that.


----------



## mdgolf (Apr 14, 2006)

Skates said:


> 9463 is there and we will have games in HD!
> 
> WOO-HOO!


I see the 9463 as NHLHD, but the guide shows only "off air". Will that change?

I'm platinum HD + NHL-CI

Versus does not indicate tonights games are in HD


----------



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

Is the Wings game on Versus now? Their website says it is, but I'm not getting it. I did get last nights games though. I imagine its because of a blackout with FSN Detroit. Another bummer. Detroit has some of the top teams in Baseball, Hockey, and Basketball, but very little HD on Dishnet.


----------



## mdgolf (Apr 14, 2006)

chriscpmtmp said:


> Is the Wings game on Versus now? Their website says it is, but I'm not getting it. I did get last nights games though. I imagine its because of a blackout with FSN Detroit. Another bummer. Detroit has some of the top teams in Baseball, Hockey, and Basketball, but very little HD on Dishnet.


If it's being shown by FSN in Detroit, and you are in Detroit, all other sources will be blacked out.


----------



## mtalhelm (Nov 22, 2006)

It is on Versus - it is supposed to be on 95 HD - but it is not showing up - I think D* and whoever is suppose to set up and change that station, made a mistake - at 7pm, 95 came on and it was showing the Golf channel LPGA Gin open, in SD - now it is just showing the D* logo

I am on the phone with a technician now - but it doesn't seem to be getting anywhere - it is not my system! It is obviously something with D*


Anybody know a # to call to get to a more advanced tech


----------



## mtalhelm (Nov 22, 2006)

They need to have 5 people call in with this same issue - they already have 2 - one is mine - for this to be a known issue and for them to take the issue and solve it

Again - the game is supposed to be on 95 in HD

1800directv and go to tech support


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

The word I'm getting is that it's not showing up on some cable systems also. Sounds like a bigger problem.


----------



## mtalhelm (Nov 22, 2006)

According to D CSR - this is a Versus issue with 95 in HD

Flood the phone and e-mails on vs


----------



## MrMars (Apr 10, 2007)

It is on InHD on Cable, not Versus/Golf HD (Golf is on)


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

I am NOT getting tonights game in HD, 9463 says I don't subscribe or something along those lines.
I do have the Detroit Calgary game on 151 Versus right now, just NOT in HD anywhere.


----------



## mtalhelm (Nov 22, 2006)

I am talking to Versus right now - he actually sounds like he know what he is doing

He is going to call me back in 2 min


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

Give us the number, I have E* you have D*.


----------



## mtalhelm (Nov 22, 2006)

I am talking to versus now - this guy sounds like he actually knows what he is talking about
He is supposed to call me back in a few minutes - will update progress


----------



## mtalhelm (Nov 22, 2006)

(203) 406-2500 - versus tech


----------



## mtalhelm (Nov 22, 2006)

UPDATE - Just got off the phone with Versus rep - D* decided not to play the game in HD tonight - it will be tomorrow night and Versus will post the correct scheduling on there web site


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

mtalhelm said:


> They need to have 5 people call in with this same issue - they already have 2 - one is mine - for this to be a known issue and for them to take the issue and solve it
> 
> Again - the game is supposed to be on 95 in HD
> 
> 1800directv and go to tech support


FYI, your posting this in a Dish Network forum, I"m not sure how many Direct TV subs are actually reading this.


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

He just told me that Dish Network and Direct TV do not get the HD games, it is not Versus's fault it was the two Sateilite Companies that chose NOT to carry the Thursday and Friday games in HD.


----------



## anastasio24 (Aug 17, 2006)

mtalhelm said:


> UPDATE - Just got off the phone with Versus rep - D* decided not to play the game in HD tonight - it will be tomorrow night and Versus will post the correct scheduling on there web site


This is fantastic. I am glad that DirecTV wants to offer us so much programming that they decided that showing NOTHING is better than showing the game in HD. It isn't a bandwidth issue. Thank God I am getting a directv logo and XM on 95 instead of a game. They sure are showing that they want to be the HD leader.

Counting down the days until contract expiration...


----------



## mtalhelm (Nov 22, 2006)

Sorry for posting stuff in Dish - was just trying to figure out why I couldn't get it - sorry guys - didn't notice


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

mtalhelm said:


> Sorry for posting stuff in Dish - was just trying to figure out why I couldn't get it - sorry guys - didn't notice


No worries, the issue affects us both but just wanted to make sure you realized your call to arms for DirectTV subs was being posted in a Dish forum =)


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

mtalhelm said:


> Sorry for posting stuff in Dish - was just trying to figure out why I couldn't get it - sorry guys - didn't notice


No apology necessary - there's always room for another hockey fan.


----------



## mdgolf (Apr 14, 2006)

Skates said:


> No apology necessary - there's always room for another hockey fan.


I think this is a Versus issue. As I mentioned in an earlier post...Versus' web site does not indicate that this game is being shown in HD on Versus...

9463 NHLHD and HDPPV are both "off air". My guess is the only folks who will see the Detroit/Calgary game in HD are those picking up their home market feed through a provider (cable/SAT) that has FSN Detroit HD, or TSN in HD for Calgary.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

mdgolf said:


> I think this is a Versus issue. As I mentioned in an earlier post...Versus' web site does not indicate that this game is being shown in HD on Versus...
> 
> 9463 NHLHD and HDPPV are both "off air". My guess is the only folks who will see the Detroit/Calgary game in HD are those picking up their home market feed through a provider (cable/SAT) that has FSN Detroit HD, or TSN in HD for Calgary.


You're probably right. This guide definitely shows tonight's game is supposed to be HD on VERSUS.

http://www.hdsportsguide.com/

But for all we know, this may have changed and like you, I'd trust VERSUS' own site. MrMars earlier said he was watching the game in HD, and he's in Mass.


----------



## mdgolf (Apr 14, 2006)

MrMars earlier said he was watching the game in HD, and he's in Mass.[/QUOTE

He's watching on cable so the question is what feed is it? Versus, FSN, TSN, or CBC? Who are the announcers? My bet is on FSN.

Versus' site shows that both of last nights games were in HD. According to their HD guide they won't have another game in HD until next Tuesday.

http://www.versus.com/nw/article/view/27854/?tf=nwArticle.tpl


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

mdgolf said:


> MrMars earlier said he was watching the game in HD, and he's in Mass.[/QUOTE
> 
> He's watching on cable so the question is what feed is it? Versus, FSN, TSN, or CBC? Who are the announcers? My bet is on FSN.
> 
> ...


Great question. It didn't occur to me that his feed might not be from VS.

But my EPG shows VS HD hockey on Saturday, Sunday (triple-header, no less), and Monday.

Guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

http://www.versus.com/nw/article/view/17462/?tf=NHLArticleWrapper.tpl

Conference Quarterfinals By Series

As part of VERSUS' wall-to-wall Stanley Cup Playoff coverage, we will be joining games
in progress and simulcast games from Canadian networks.
*
ALL VERSUS QUARTERFINALS GAMES ARE IN HD.*
NON VERSUS BROADCAST GAMES THAT ARE JOINED IN PROGRESS MAY NOT BE IN HD.


----------



## gjh3260 (Mar 19, 2006)

From another forum..........golf coverage ? Cmon.....its Lord Stanley time.

____________________

The Versus HD feed splits time with Golf HD and yesterday and today they are going with golf coverage rather than hockey. Here's the tentative playoff schedule for games available in HD this week:

Sat, Apr. 14 NYI @ BUF 7:30PM
Sun, Apr. 15 OTT @ PIT 6:00PM
Sun. Apr. 15 ANH @ MIN 8:30PM
Sun, Apr. 15 VAN @ DAL 10:30PM
Mon, Apr. 16 BUF @ NYI 7:30PM
Mon, Apr. 16 NSH @ SJ 10:00PM
Tue, Apr. 17 OTT @ PIT 7:00PM
Tue, Apr. 17 DET @ CGY 10:00PM

These games (and more) will also be available on Versus in standard definition on channel 151. In order to receive these HD broadcasts, customers must have a High Definition receiver and subscribe to America's Top 250 or above.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

If my local FSN is carrying the game, I assume VS will be blacked out.


----------



## mdgolf (Apr 14, 2006)

____________________

The Versus HD feed splits time with Golf HD and yesterday and today they are going with golf coverage rather than hockey. Here's the tentative playoff schedule for games available in HD this week:

Sat, Apr. 14 NYI @ BUF 7:30PM
Sun, Apr. 15 OTT @ PIT 6:00PM
Sun. Apr. 15 ANH @ MIN 8:30PM
Sun, Apr. 15 VAN @ DAL 10:30PM
Mon, Apr. 16 BUF @ NYI 7:30PM
Mon, Apr. 16 NSH @ SJ 10:00PM
Tue, Apr. 17 OTT @ PIT 7:00PM
Tue, Apr. 17 DET @ CGY 10:00PM

These games (and more) will also be available on Versus in standard definition on channel 151. In order to receive these HD broadcasts, customers must have a High Definition receiver and subscribe to America's Top 250 or above.[/QUOTE]

E* has the Versus Golf/Hockey HD feed?? What channel? I thought this was only available to Comcast subs...


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

mdgolf said:


> E* has the Versus Golf/Hockey HD feed?? What channel? I thought this was only available to Comcast subs...


9463


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

...got this off the updated VS HD schedule page...

VERSUS QUARTERFINALS GAMES ARE IN HD EXCEPT THOSE BROADCAST ON THURDAYS AND FRIDAYS.


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

I sure miss ESPN's coverage of NHL Hockey.

Gary Thorne was the BEST!


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

Nevermind.... I posted before looking at the schedule, HD game at 8pm CT


----------



## Suomi (Jan 7, 2006)

I'll probably be beating a dead horse by posting this, but I'll post anyways. The game tonight between Detroit and San Jose was on Versus, and during the beginning of the game it was announced that the game was available on Versus HD. So was it broadcast on NHL HD? Of course not. Nothing was. So the game was produced in HD, but Dish for some reason didn't air it in HD. I called Dish to ask why not, but that was like talking to a five year old. The CSR just read from her standard script. Oh well, just needed to rant for a second.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

Suomi said:


> I'll probably be beating a dead horse by posting this, but I'll post anyways. The game tonight between Detroit and San Jose was on Versus, and during the beginning of the game it was announced that the game was available on Versus HD. So was it broadcast on NHL HD? Of course not. Nothing was. So the game was produced in HD, but Dish for some reason didn't air it in HD. I called Dish to ask why not, but that was like talking to a five year old. The CSR just read from her standard script. Oh well, just needed to rant for a second.


Send a message to [email protected] ... usually they are pretty responsive.


----------



## adkcek (Oct 16, 2006)

Suomi said:


> So the game was produced in HD, but Dish for some reason didn't air it in HD.


Directv also didn't air it last night. We had SDef versus as our only choice.


----------



## Joe Bernardi (May 27, 2003)

Here's a link to versus.com which shows which games are in HD on Versus.

http://www.versus.com/nw/article/view/18010/?tf=NHLArticleWrapper.tpl

I believe I read earlier that Versus is not broadcasting any Thursday or Friday games in HD.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

Tonight's Devils vs Ottawa game, 4/28, is listed in the Dish NHLHD program guide at 8:00PM. Airing tonight's game justifies me hanging on to my Dish subscription
for a little longer. I will watch the Devils at 8:00PM in HD and the Phillies vs
Marlins at 7:00PM in HD from my OTA antenna on CW57 on an adjacent HDTV set.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

Unfortunately blacked out in NJ for NHLHD. Dish does not carry FSNY in HD.
Another reason to cancel Dish.


----------



## Suomi (Jan 7, 2006)

Joe Bernardi said:


> Here's a link to versus.com which shows which games are in HD on Versus.
> 
> http://www.versus.com/nw/article/view/18010/?tf=NHLArticleWrapper.tpl
> 
> I believe I read earlier that Versus is not broadcasting any Thursday or Friday games in HD.


The game I was watching on Thursday is not listed as Versus HD on that list, but the said at the start of the game that the game was available in HD and they displayed the Versus HD logo. Very strange. The remainder of the Detroit/San Jose games will be broadcast on Versus HD, but three of them will be blacked out because it will be carries on FSN Detroit. And of course Dish won't give us FSN Detroit in HD. This sucks. I hate watching low def hockey when the game is being aired in HD.


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

Suomi said:


> The game I was watching on Thursday is not listed as Versus HD on that list, but the said at the start of the game that the game was available in HD and they displayed the Versus HD logo. Very strange. The remainder of the Detroit/San Jose games will be broadcast on Versus HD, but three of them will be blacked out because it will be carries on FSN Detroit. And of course Dish won't give us FSN Detroit in HD. This sucks. I hate watching low def hockey when the game is being aired in HD.


Just because Versus is broadcasting the game in HD, does NOT mean that Dish Network will show you that broadcast on NHLHD 9463.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

Suomi said:


> The game I was watching on Thursday is not listed as Versus HD on that list, but the said at the start of the game that the game was available in HD and they displayed the Versus HD logo. Very strange. The remainder of the Detroit/San Jose games will be broadcast on Versus HD, but three of them will be blacked out because it will be carries on FSN Detroit. And of course Dish won't give us FSN Detroit in HD. This sucks. I hate watching low def hockey when the game is being aired in HD.


Suomi,

The answer is in the details. First off the Regular Versus HD channel is shared with the Golf Channel. The Golf Channel reserves the Bandwidth for that regular Versus HD feed on Thursday and Friday. On Thursday's and Fridays Versus has worked a deal to use InHD's HD bandwidth to carry the Games in HD. The big problem is that Both Dish and DirecTV do NOT carry INHD so no HD on Thursday and Friday for either DBS provider.

John


----------



## Suomi (Jan 7, 2006)

I understand WHY the game wasn't carried in HD. I just find the whole ordeal to be silly. I just wish the NHL coverage would go back to ESPN. Versus has only accomplished alienating more fans.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

Suomi said:


> I understand WHY the game wasn't carried in HD. I just find the whole ordeal to be silly. I just wish the NHL coverage would go back to ESPN. Versus has only accomplished alienating more fans.


Suomi,

I agree Versus coverage and handling of games flat OUT sucks. Regular season we only get National games twice a week and always on Monday and Tuesday Nights, WHAT.

Versus is a joke the NHL is the ONLY major league sport on their network. The rest of their programing has limited appeal, but no NHL games on other nights.

The NHL would have gotten less money to on ESPN, but Espn would have carried more games as well as ESPN is seen in MANY MANY more homes than OLN, errr Versus. Again, can you be serious that a television channel is called VERSUS. This has to be one of if not the worst names EVER.

As a fan of the NHL, I'm glad I get HDnet so I can have national games on Thursday and Saturday nights, instead of National games on two days per week on Versus. The whole Versus debacle required me to get Center Ice to satisfy my craving for NHL games.

John


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

The NJ vs Ottawa game is on NHLHD tongiht, Monday night, and it is not
blacked out in NJ because FSNY is not broadcasting the game. This is a 
Versus exclusive, so it should be available to all subs without blackout.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

JohnL said:


> The NHL would have gotten less money to be on ESPN, but Espn would have carried more games as well as ESPN is seen in MANY MANY more homes than OLN, errr Versus.


You hit the nail on the head, John. The NHL was penny-wise and pound-foolish. At a time when exposure was critical, they chased the higher sum, but sacrificed the brand.

If they were trying to improve the image of the NHL, pardon the pun, the VERSUS deal has failed to accomplish that goal.


----------



## SinBin (Apr 13, 2007)

I feel Versus is doing a much better job at covering Hockey than ESPN ever did... for the most part. Well, minus Keith Jones, Joe Benenati and Pierre McGuire. Where Versus really stinks is having only ONE channel and owning the rights to multiple games on the same night which can easily run into eachother, causing missed action. This is a huge drawback. I also notice HD Versus broadcasts don't look that great compared to other HD NHL feeds. Last night's VAN/ANA game was a perfect example, and I know it's not my TV (at least I hope not, lol). Maybe it has something to do with D* - not sure. 

Anyhow, as previously discussed, Versus main priority is Hockey where on ESPN it was about equal with Tennis. NHL2Night coming on at 2 in the morning was a good example of this. 

But still, to point out the obvious, CBC, RSN, TSN, etc. totally blow away any NHL feeds in the USA.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

SinBin said:


> ...Last night's VAN/ANA game was a perfect example, and I know it's not my TV (at least I hope not, lol). Maybe it has something to do with D* - not sure. ...


I thought the game looked pretty darn good on Dish Network last night, not the outcome I wanted, but picture quality was good. Not quite HDNet good but pretty darn close. One exception has been the top down cameras above the nets, they don't appear to be HD cameras so you get an SD picture for those replays.


----------



## SinBin (Apr 13, 2007)

Rob Glasser said:


> I thought the game looked pretty darn good on Dish Network last night, not the outcome I wanted, but picture quality was good. Not quite HDNet good but pretty darn close. One exception has been the top down cameras above the nets, they don't appear to be HD cameras so you get an SD picture for those replays.


On my end I noticed the brightness and contrast to be off but improved later in the game (HD feed). I also noticed some brief signal interruptions so I figured they were having problems on their end. Also, everytime there was an individual shot instead of the normal panning of the rink, it was WAY bright.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

SinBin said:


> On my end I noticed the brightness and contrast to be off but improved later in the game (HD feed). I also noticed some brief signal interruptions so I figured they were having problems on their end. Also, everytime there was an individual shot instead of the normal panning of the rink, it was WAY bright.


Ok, then I might not be the best guy to compare it with. I missed the 1st and 2nd periods, only caught the 3rd period. I didn't notice any signal interruptions during the time I watched, but I was not glued to the TV for the first half of the 3rd period either.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

The New Jersey/ Ottawa game is available tonight, Wednesday, on NHL HD in New Jersey because it is a Versus exclusive and FSNY is not broadcasting it.


----------



## nimmer (Sep 5, 2005)

Why is 9463 (NHLHD) showing "Off Air" when the Rangers vs. Sabres game is on 151 in SD? What gives? Why wouldn't the game also be available in HD? The NHL website shows the game is being broadcast on Versus HD ... but E* is not providing it to us.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

nimmer said:


> Why is 9463 (NHLHD) showing "Off Air" when the Rangers vs. Sabres game is on 151 in SD? What gives? Why wouldn't the game also be available in HD? The NHL website shows the game is being broadcast on Versus HD ... but E* is not providing it to us.


Nimmer,

First the game is NOT a national game. MSG owns the Local rights to this game. So any in market subscribers will be blacked out from the Versus feed.

Now with that said Versus's regular HD feed is NOT available on Thursday and Friday Nights. InHD is carrying the HD feed for ALL Versus HD Thursday and Friday games. Since both DirecTV and Dish do NOT carry InHD those Thursday and Friday HD games are NOT available to DBS subscribers.

John


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

*(1) BUF v. (4) OTT*

Game 1:
Thu., 7 p.m. ET
*Versus*, CBC, RDS

*(1) DET v. (2) ANA*

Game 1:
Fri., 7:30 p.m. ET
*Versus*, TSN, RDS

BOTH Games on Thursday and Friday Conference Finals

Will they be in HD on Dish Network?


----------



## Suomi (Jan 7, 2006)

jldhawk said:


> *(1) BUF v. (4) OTT*
> 
> Game 1:
> Thu., 7 p.m. ET
> ...


Those games will be carried in HD on Mojo/InHD feed. So far Dish hasn't carried any of the Mojo games, so I think we will not be seeing the HD feed on 9463. I'm still crossing my fingers though.


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

I am afraid you are right:
http://www.versus.com/nw/article/view/18497/?tf=NHLArticleWrapper.tpl

Shows BOTH Thur-Fri on MOJO/INHD

We Dish Network Customers get it Prison style again!


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

Suomi said:


> Those games will be carried in HD on Mojo/InHD feed. So far Dish hasn't carried any of the Mojo games, so I think we will not be seeing the HD feed on 9463. I'm still crossing my fingers though.


Suomi,

Dream on!!! Versus's own Shared (with the Golf Channel) HD channel does NOT carry NHL HD games on ANY Thursday or Friday. Versus worked a deal to get Thursday and Friday HD games carried on Mojo (InHD). Since neither DBS company carries MOJO there are NO HD NHL games on either DirecTV or Dish Network on Thursday and Friday.

John


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

So your saying that VERSUS purposely put the Conference Finals on Thursday-Friday just to screw with us Dish Network Customers?


----------



## hockeyinsd (Aug 29, 2004)

Just took the plunge and ordered the Vip622, they are coming out saturday to install it. From what I can tell games 1 and 2 will be in HD, but I was talking to the DISH CSR and looking online and couldn't find if DISH is carrying the versus HD feed. Anyone have any info? Can't wait for the finals to start! LETS GO DUCKS!


----------



## saltrek (Oct 22, 2005)

Channel 9463. Games 3 thru 7 will be in HD as well, but on NBC.


----------



## Joe Bernardi (May 27, 2003)

I hope none of the NBC games go to overtime!


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

Joe Bernardi said:


> I hope none of the NBC games go to overtime!


Joe,

What, you didn't enjoy the Pre Horse Race banter during the Sabres/Ottawa Overtime period of AN ELIMINATION Game. I just can't understand why  .

Reminds me of ESPN's coverage during their first Season carrying NHL Playoff Games. Once it was time for Baseball Tonight a HIGHLIGHT show for MLB during the first 3 weeks of the season Baseball Tonight preempted ALL NHL OVERTIME games. Only to be interrupted for a 20-30 clip showing the winning goal. This was ridiculous as after Baseball Tonight was SportsCenter with the first 20 minutes carrying what, well MLB highlights of Course. ESPN's explanation was that ESPN had a Contract with MLB and Baseball Tonight COULD NOT under any circumstances be interrupted, which is ridiculous as this show was just for NON LIVE Baseball news and highlights. Even though many are not NHL fans, surely LIVE Games should pre-empt HIGHLIGHT shows EVERY TIME regardless of sport or event.

Lets face it the NHL is a fringe fan sport, but the NHL and Gary Bettman have only made this situation WORSE. Moving to VERSUS was a JOKE, no national games on any night but Monday or Tuesday. Man, I'm really glad I get HDNET so I get National games on Thursday and Saturday as well.


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

I can now drop down to the next package lower then the 200 HD pack, since NBC has the rest of the games of the Finals...>EXCEPT.........Last nights game 3 was NOT on my local NBC affiliate because they had a Telethon for Children Miricle Network on it.

I just sent the following feedback to nhl.com



> Boy, you sure don't make it easy to send feedback, the link is hidden at the bottom of the page, and then you click on it and it takes you to a page full of non-clickable links.
> ANYHOW: I wanted to send feedback about the TV Coverage or LACK of it that you offer to your fans.
> Last nights game three of the Stanley Cup FINALS was supposed to be on NBC, but the local affiliate had a telethon on instead and no offer of a second channel to watch.
> How do expect to get NEW fans to the sport of Hockey when you put the games on Verses/OLN that few people have access to?
> ...


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

http://www.nhl.com/
Go to the BOTTOM of the page, the small text links and click on feedback.
That will direct you to this page:
http://www.nhl.com/nhlhq/index.html
In one of the boxs of links you'll see this:


> *The Business of Hockey*
> Consumer Products Marketing
> Corporate Marketing
> NHL Center Ice
> ...


Click on the *NHL Television Broadcasting *link, tell me were it takes you!!!!!!
Should be another page with another contact NHL TV Broadcasting link that takes you right back to were you started.
You think they are getting tired of hearing from us fans?


----------



## colavsfaninnwia (Jan 25, 2006)

JLDHawk, you cant get KDLT ch. 46 analog or ch. 47 digital in Sioux City? Many Sioux City viewers report on avsforum.com that they can get KDLT.


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

I am at my Lake Place (Okoboji).
They have Mediacom cable, and my rabbit ears can't reach Sioux Falls.


----------

